# Server hostname showing in SSH password prompt



## Dr_Death_UAE (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi, after upgrading from FreeBSD 9.1-STABLE to 9.2-STABLE, when I SSH to my server my server hostname is showing in the password prompt:


```
Password for username@MyServerHostName:
```

How to disable the hostname from showing?

Thanks.


----------



## youngunix (Nov 7, 2013)

You mean it should show IP address instead?


----------



## Dr_Death_UAE (Nov 7, 2013)

IP or just asking for password without showing any info like before *I* upgrade.


----------



## youngunix (Nov 7, 2013)

Then instead of _USERNAME@HOST_NAME_ try _USERNAME@HOST_IP_. You can edit sshd_config, see sshd_config(5). Or, give this guide a try.

P.S.: You should carefully inspect the guide and understand it well, and back up.

Just out of curiosity, why do you want to hide your HOST_NAME or HOST_IP? If it's a website, that info is publicly available already.


----------



## aupanner (Nov 8, 2013)

The sshd prompt is coming from PAM. You could change your local copy and recompile PAM, /usr/src/contrib/openpam/lib/pam_get_authtok.c. View here: http://svnweb.freebsd.org/socsvn/mirror/FreeBSD/release/9.2.0/contrib/openpam/lib/pam_get_authtok.c

This particular change was merged into 9.2 in the following changelist:

```
Revision 248769 - (view) (download) (annotate) - [select for diffs]
Modified Fri Mar 1 19:42:50 2013 UTC (8 months, 1 week ago) by des
Original Path: mirror/FreeBSD/stable/9/contrib/openpam/lib/pam_get_authtok.c
File length: 6741 byte(s)
Diff to previous 226016

Pull in OpenPAM Micrampelis from head.  Also merge a few minor module
changes, most importantly support for ECDSA keys in pam_ssh.
```


----------



## danger@ (Apr 24, 2014)

For the record, here is the solution: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/free ... 07237.html


----------

